# Orianthi



## Ether's Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Best thing out of Australia since AC/DC. To me, she's a cross between Hayley Williams and Eddie van Halen. (Yes, she plays guitar, and yes, she's that good.)


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 8, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> Best thing out of Australia since AC/DC.


you forgot the avalanches, and nick cave

but yeah, she seems all right.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 8, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> Best thing out of Australia since AC/DC.


Avrigus would like a word with you.


----------

